# Aufbauleiste im Internet Explorer fehlt



## DaywalkerXXX (14. Juni 2004)

Hi,

bei mir fehlt unten im Browser die Aufbauleiste seit ca. 2 tagen.

Kennt jemand wie man die leiste unten sichtbar machen kann.


Danke im Vorraus


Daywalker


----------



## Erpel (14. Juni 2004)

Ansicht > Statusleiste. ;-)
mfg erpel


----------



## DaywalkerXXX (14. Juni 2004)

Vielen dank Erpel,


Gruß Daywalker


----------

